# Convertible Top Reliability Poll (informal)



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi All,

Just got my 2012 Eos and this is my first convertible. Loving it so far, but there's a nagging question in the back of my mind regarding the reliability of the convertible top mechanism. I know the car has a 3-year warranty so ultimately, any repairs will be done gratis, but it's always preferable to not have problems to begin with.

So... for current Eos drivers, how reliable is your convertible top mechanism? I live in South Florida so I plan on at least 3 open/close cycles almost every day. That's almost 1000 cycles a year. Can it take that much use or should I curtail my top-down driving?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Mechanism itself has very little issue. The main issue is that they like to leak and giving your in Florida where they have near tropical storm rain systems just dump massive amounts of water at one time you might see an issue. 

The best thing is to keep the seals lubricated very well and often so they don't dry up and start leaking.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations on owning one of the best cars ever. I myself have never owned a hardtop car. I have had 32 convertibles and feel I have a pretty damn good knowledge of their intricacies. My EOS has 37,800 miles on it and I have not had one issue with the top nor have I had a single drop of water enter the car.......ever. My car typically has the top go up and down 2-3 times a day and that is for over 37,80 miles of driving. I had my VW warranty extended (for free) to 7 years / 90,000 miles. So I really am not worried what-so-ever. So yes, the roof is reliable. I feel comfortable using it whenever I feel, no reservation.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

sapphirexae said:


> So yes, the roof is reliable. I feel comfortable using it whenever I feel, no reservation.


Thanks for the peace-of-mind. Here's hoping for as long and happy an experience with the Eos as I had with Mini.


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

Coming from 8 months of experience thus far (in Orlando) I can tell you that you won't be dropping the top that much. The sun will quickly make sure of that fact. One day out of the week, usually Saturday I may go with the top down. The next day, I have a good bright face which kinda resembles a raccoon. odd ehh?? Otherwise the sunroof is plenty for fresh air. 

Nights are a different story of course. If I'm going further than 5 miles after dusk...the top goes down. :thumbup:

No problems mechanically which is what you asked. Enjoy!


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

FL_Eos said:


> Coming from 8 months of experience thus far (in Orlando) I can tell you that you won't be dropping the top that much. The sun will quickly make sure of that fact. One day out of the week, usually Saturday I may go with the top down. The next day, I have a good bright face which kinda resembles a raccoon. odd ehh?? Otherwise the sunroof is plenty for fresh air.
> 
> Nights are a different story of course. If I'm going further than 5 miles after dusk...the top goes down. :thumbup:
> 
> No problems mechanically which is what you asked. Enjoy!


Thanks for the first-hand local experiences. I guess my drive to work and maybe the drive home (both at the ends of the day) might be good top-down weather, but day-time full-on-sun might be a tad much once Florida gets its summer on.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

"Here's hoping for as long and happy an experience with the Eos as I had with Mini"


Funny enough, one of my convertibles was a 2006 Mini Cooper S Convertible (Cool Blue, Black Leather and a Black Top with Black Bonnet Stripes).


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Krytox the seals now and then every 6 months. That's it.

Run the mechanism several times a day if you wish. It is well engineered and will last longer than you own the car.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks! I'm off to the dealer today to get that taken care of.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Also speaking from experience, If you ever come out west don't try driving Las Vegas to San Francisco with the top down, even in Feburary...


----------



## ccrunk1 (Feb 24, 2011)

*I'll give the top a C+ !!!!*

Sunroof mad a terrible noise.....stopped going back....but I was able to close it. Tried again....worse noise and didn't open as far before stopping....then went back again. When I got gas an hour later, I looked under the liner and saw a one of the bolts that holds the motor in place, had worked its way out. I guess under load the gear that moves the sunroof stripped...turns out it had just jumped teeth and I was able to readjust it after about 30 minutes of trial and error. Its been working as designed for two months so no need to take it to the dealership for repair. Krylox is a must !!!


----------



## Hayman002 (Oct 7, 2010)

it's there to use and enjoy.....my dealer says 'use it'...and man I do....every chance I get.....love driving to work @ 0630, sun low on the horizon, temp around 22c.....whats not to love....lol....


----------



## kerrylisw (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I have an 07 black/cornsilk lux CPO bought 1-11-11. Has 54,000 miles. No problems with roof, leaks, oil, rattles etc. It is an awesome car. Also have a 98 SKL that I bought 5 years ago. When I test drove the car the top rattled like crazy, I used a lubricant on the seals (one time after purchase) and have never had any problems with =rattles or leaks...use the Kyrlox !! Enjoy...also in Florida, top down almost daily.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

I have my top down almost every day as well. I think the more you use it the better it works. Sort of like a boat, if it just sits there never being used then it also breaks more! That's my theory with the EOS top....use it or lose it! LOL I also bought a warranty to 75k miles since the pump alone is pushing $800.:sly:


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

astromutt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my 2012 Eos and this is my first convertible. Loving it so far, but there's a nagging question in the back of my mind regarding the reliability of the convertible top mechanism. I know the car has a 3-year warranty so ultimately, any repairs will be done gratis, but it's always preferable to not have problems to begin with.
> 
> ...


During 30 months of ownership, my '07 never leaked. Had a problem with the strings/straps that move the headliner sometimes hanging up and preventing the top from going down.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Working flawlessly so far.


----------



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

How'd you get your warranty extended for free?


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I told them that I would not buy the car unless they added one at no charge.


----------

